# I got refusal of eea family permit



## ramen2013 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello all,

I would like you to help me get information for EEA family permit
I'm Japanese - non EEA citizen and my wife is Czech - an EEA citizen.

At the beginning of this month, I applied for EEA permit in Prague.But unfortunately, I received the refusal today.There are some reasons on the paper they gave me.

Firstly, I have failed to provide evidence that my EEA nationaly family member is a qualified person.
I had marked self-sufficient and didn't submit any document related to it such as bank statement...

*Question 1:* Should I have submitted her or my bank statement?
If so, does our account balance have to be enough for more than 3 month stay in the UK?


Secondly, I submitted only Czech marriage certificate my wife got from local city hall in Prague.
I should have submitted the marriage certificate issued in Japan. This is obviously my stupid fault. But I have original one and Czech translation at hand.

*Question 2:*Can I submit Czech translation of Japanese marriage certificate to the UK embassy in CR? Do I have to prepare English translation of it too?

I'd really appreciate it if someone replies to my questions


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Komban wa, Ramen-sama... 
Good Evening, Ramen!

Hajimema****e, dozo yoroshiku!
Nice to meet you!

So sorry to hear that you were refused a visa.

1) You should have provided proof of your wife's financial self sufficiency... I do not know what format the documentation must be in (others here can clarify this), but the UKBA will want to see that your wife is indeed able to support both of you here in the UK.

2) While your Czech marriage certificate would be enough for you to prove that you're married, you must supply an official English translation. This is also the same rule if you provided your Japanese marriage certificate.... all documentation that you send in must be accompanied by copy translated into English and _not_ Czech or Japanese.

While you were unsuccessful at this EEA permit application, at least it was not expensive to apply. I would encourage you to gather the necessary financial documentation and official English translations and try again.

Gambatte ne... ^_^


----------



## ramen2013 (Jan 28, 2013)

=>WestCoastCanadianGirl sama



> Hajimema****e, dozo yoroshiku!
> Nice to meet you!
> 
> While you were unsuccessful at this EEA permit application, at least it was not expensive to apply. I would encourage you to gather the necessary financial documentation and official English translations and try again.
> ...


Thank you for your quick response!
Arigato-gozaimasu ♪(^o^)/

I'll try again referring to your great advice.
Ganbarimassu (=ﾟ▽ﾟ)/


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


ramen2013 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would like you to help me get information for EEA family permit
> I'm Japanese - non EEA citizen and my wife is Czech - an EEA citizen.
> ...


Has your wife been in the UK for more than 3 months? If so, then evidence of her exercising treaty rights is a most.

When you are ready to re-apply, make sure supporting documents are properly transtaled to English.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Gre (Mar 11, 2014)

If i am applying for a family permit but already working in the Uk fulltime, my spouse wont be earning enough to support us both so can i use my wage as my proof we earn enough? it isnt very clear for someone already in the uk. 

i am currently on the youth mobility tier 5.

thanks!


----------



## ramen2013 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Gre,

Your situation seems similar to mine.
You can apply for a EEA family permit if your wife is EEA national and you have a job.

Good luck!


----------



## Gre (Mar 11, 2014)

ramen2013 said:


> Hi Gre,
> 
> Your situation seems similar to mine.
> You can apply for a EEA family permit if your wife is EEA national and you have a job.
> ...


Thanks Ramen, though can you apply within the UK or do you have to live abroad? i have heard that you can not, and i am not sure about what to put on the application form where it asks for 'date you wish to travel to the UK' etc?

any advice, tips on the whole process would be great.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Gre said:


> If i am applying for a family permit but already working in the Uk fulltime, my spouse wont be earning enough to support us both so can i use my wage as my proof we earn enough? it isnt very clear for someone already in the uk.
> 
> i am currently on the youth mobility tier 5.
> 
> thanks!


You can't apply for an EEA-Family Permit within the UK. If you meet all necessary requirements, then you could apply directly for a Residence Card by using form EEA2, Processing fee of £55 .00 must be included.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Gre (Mar 11, 2014)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can't apply for an EEA-Family Permit within the UK. If you meet all necessary requirements, then you could apply directly for a Residence Card by using form EEA2, Processing fee of £55 .00 must be included.
> 
> ...


Thanks Amino,

That is very helpful as i dont want to complete the wrong thing. Do you know how long this process usually takes? and if you have to prove your relationship like with EEA?

TIA


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

2 to 6 months. They will scrutinise every application, and they often phone up or invite you for a personal interview.


----------

